# Kristin Chenowith Hit on Head with Scaffold.



## Van (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone in NYC know anything about htis story? The article is vague and states that a piece of Scaffold fell 15 feet and struck the pint-sized actress squarely on the head... Some friends from highschool on Facebook have asked that I check in to this a bit. < Kristie was class of '85 If I remember correctly.> 
I just don't see how a piece of scaffold can fall 15 feet hit someone on the head then they be listed in stable condition just a short while later. Anyway, let me know if you hear anything.

Actress Kristin Chenoweth hit in head and suffers a seizure on set of &ldquo;The Good Wife&rdquo; in Brooklyn - NYPOST.com


----------



## jstroming (Jul 12, 2012)

Here is a pic of the scaffolding:


----------



## Van (Jul 12, 2012)

jstroming said:


> Here is a pic of the scaffolding:View attachment 7294



Looks like a bunch of guys around a giant frame for a bounce.... Think it was the frame that hit her ?


----------



## techieman33 (Jul 12, 2012)

Van said:


> Looks like a bunch of guys around a giant frame for a bounce.... Think it was the frame that hit her ?



Could be, it seem to me as far as the press is concerned just about anything that falls out of the air or collapses is called "scaffolding."


----------



## StNic54 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Actress hit by falling lighting equipment on set!*

Here's a current event:

Kristin Chenoweth forced to leave

_A head injury sustained after being struck by falling light equipment on the Brooklyn set of the CBS drama "The Good Wife" last month has forced Kristin Chenoweth to leave the show.
"It is with deep regret to inform everyone that due to my injuries, I am unable to return to The Good Wife," Chenoweth told People magazine in a statement Monday. "(I’m) getting better slowly, and thank you everyone for your concern."
The dimunative 44-year-old actress had been "knocked out cold" after being struck in the head July 11 by lighting equipment blown over by a gust of wind, a witness told TMZ.
“I thought she was dead at first,” the witness told the gossip site at the time.
Chenoweth was rushed to Bellevue hospital, where she was released the next day. The Tony and Emmy Award winner had seemed to be on the mend.
"Doin better everyday. More to come when I'm able! ... I love you guys xo," she tweeted to her fans on July 24.
It's not the first time the petite starlet suffered for her art. In 2006, she tumbled off the stage during a rehearsal of the Broadway revival “The Apple Tree,” sustaining bumps and bruises. Last year, Chenoweth injured her back after falling down a flight of steps on the set of the Fox sitcom, “Glee.”_


----------

